# The Original Story



## Coloursfall (Nov 13, 2009)

The Original Story
OOC Thread​
The top of Mt. Coronet; the Spear Pillar.  The place closest to the sky in the Sinnoh Region. The area was flat and wide, with massive pillars of stone stabbing into the sky.  The sun was just going down, casting long shadows over the stone, every last ridge and pebble casting it's mark. It was cold; the air thin, making breathing a tad more difficult.  It would have been a long journey up here; either by flight or climbing.

Near the back edge of the Pillar, a wide portal was spinning lazily, looking like a mess of TV static. The tear in reality, leading to another place, a world beyond imagination.  It made a soft soft of buzzing sound as it spun.

Just before that, stood a large group of people. Most were scientists, but in the middle, just before the rift, were a group of other people; most of them trainers.  The scientists were mostly taking notes or talking quietly among themselves.  One elderly scientist was talking to the trainers, his white coat pulled close to him to keep warm.  A younger female scientist stood next to him, holding a small leather-bound book and frowning, like she didn't want to give it up.

"You will have to enter this tear, and make it to the end, and make sure Team Galactic does not harness the power within this world.  We don't know what dwells in this place, except from the writings in this book-" He motioned to the book in the woman's arms "-so you must be careful, very careful. These objects we have given to you will help you... but how, we also don't know.  No-one has been able to ask the young man who closed the rift last time what he had done in there; he refuses to speak.  So keep your wits about you. The Legendary Pokemon we have given you will also help you keep safe.  Once you step into the other world, you must release them from their balls and they will protect you.  We have placed five Master Balls, just in case, into each of your bags.  Be safe."

The woman's frown deepened, and she held out the book to the group.

"Are you sure this is wise, Prof. Oak...?" She asked, quietly.

"I am sure. This is what me must do.  Some of you may not return alive, or sane, but you must do what is to be done." He said, turning to the trainers again.

Fonsy clutched the Master Ball in her hand.  It was warm, and she knew a Pokemon was inside.  What kind, she did not know. All she knew was that it was a Legendary. She swallowed hard, a bit nervous, and put the ball into her pocket, stepping towards the tear.

"Well. Let's go." She said, voice shaking a bit, but stepped into the static. It was warm, and she felt like she was pitching forward very fast; she threw out her hands to catch herself, but nothing was there; she continued to fall, and suddenly it felt like she was being shoved through jelly.  Then she hit the ground with a thud, her eyes clenched shut.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 13, 2009)

"Okay, Professor Oak." Flareth said, "See...you soon....I hope..."

She took a deep breath, fingering the Master Ball inside her large purse. It was being cushioned by a small pack of tissues. She had a load of stuff in there. She was a pack rat, or maybe she just wanted to be prepared.

She started walking slowly towards the portal. She growled in fear and jumped in.

"Goodbye, everyone." her voice softly whispered out of the portal.



"Gosh, this is like a roller coaster." she said, "Except with no form of safety. Just stay calm...you'll be fine."

She felt as if she was going through a giant barrier of cranberry sauce. Then, she saw the ground.

"Umph..." she groaned, as she hit the ground, "Man...that was...weird."


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 13, 2009)

Or _sane?_

Clearly this man didn't know Cassandra. She was _already_ insane. And when she was on her medication, she knew it. She knew there was a difference. There weren't any scary visions. There were no voices. You could say that she depended on those meds.

She clutched the ball in her hand. It was... a Legendary Pokemon. The kind her mother used to tell her about. The aura around the ball felt... sinister. But oh well. If the legendary was mean, she had Lucifer to take it out. But the scientists had promised her that it wouldn't hurt her. Maybe... maybe it could talk like all the legends said! Maybe it could help her find a cure for this!

But her contest career was still _ruined_.

Cassandra stepped toward the portal, whining softly. What if the visions got worse in there? What if she got even crazier? She was scared, and questioning why she had even agreed to do this.

But then...

What if going on this journey... made everything better somehow?

She stared down uncertainly at the little music box in her hand, then gently opened it. The song was quite pretty, and she felt that it had meaning. It might help her get through the visions, since she had just now remembered that she had forgotten her meds. And to fulfill the prescription.

No use turning back now...

And she stepped into the portal. It felt like she was being pulled through goo, and she didn't like it. It was like she was falling. It was worse than the visions!

When she hit the ground what seemed like an eternity later, her eyes were shut. She was shaking violently. Scared half to death.


----------



## Sylph (Nov 13, 2009)

Halan walks toward the portal after the girl, placing a hand on the woman with the book's shoulder. He leans down to her and mutters a soft comforting word in her ear before placing a soft kiss on her moist cheek. He then tighten his grip on his bag over his shoulder and nods at the old Scientist before stepping through the portal into the other old beyond.

He landed on the ground easily enough, lucky enough not to land on the small girl in the ground. He let out a soft growl-like noise before grabbing the girl by the belt and lifting her up to her feet. After placing her down again away from the landing space, he walks over to the side and fishes the ball out of the bag. He holds the warm ball in his hand and tosses it lightly in the air to test it's weight. After a nod of approval, he releases the pokemon within.

"...You will do fine."


----------



## allitersonance (Nov 13, 2009)

Ilene was only half-listening to the scientist, as she was more focused on observing the master ball in her hand. She'd never seen a master ball in real life. Even better, though, it was warm with the presence of the entity inside - a goddamn _legendary_. Even her parents hadn't seen one of those. Sehnsucht peered closely as well, hanging off Ilene's neck by his massive tail-hand. He grabbed it in both paws, tugging insistently to get her to release her vice-like grip. Then he pulled himself up and sat on her shoulder, turning it in his paws.

Her other hand brushed the dagger on her belt. She didn't know why she'd been given a weapon, but she had, and it was _awesome_. Others got strange things like empty containers, but she had a cool blade! She had been jokingly considering bringing some pocketknives for everybody, but hadn't gone through with it--as it turned out, it wasn't needed. Also, it looked cool.

Since Professor Oak was much more famous, Ilene looked at him when he spoke. He didn't really say anything new, though, just telling them that they'd be risking everything but it was worth it.

"We only really have to worry about death," Ilene said. "We're going, aren't we? Willingly? We don't have much sanity to lose." She started forward, taking confident, quick (too quick?) steps. "Have a party ready when we come back. And give us a night of underage drinking!"

She almost leapt into the static, letting out a "Whoop!" as Sehnsucht screamed in half-terror, half-delight. The tear was not only staticky in appearance, but also in sound, and a loud crackle assaulted her ears. She only half-registered the warmth, because then her stomach dropped and there was nothing beneath her feet. Her hands and legs flailed for something, anything, but met nothing. Something tightened around the back of her neck. There was none of the usual wind that accompanied roller coaster drops, only fallingfallingfalling.

She didn't hit a surface - which was good, because it probably would've been fatal. She was just, very abruptly, sinking in something much thicker than air, enough to safely slow her to an almost-stop, but then she was falling _again_, just as she opened her eyes. A carpet of short, green grass of the kind only found in towns, so close she could see the blades, and--_oof_.

Sehnsucht let go and rolled away. When Ilene looked, he was standing on his tail, peering curiously at their surroundings.

Ilene rolled in the other direction, onto her back. "So," she said, still breathless, "I was wondering why the ground was flying up toward my face. Then it hit me."


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 13, 2009)

Tom held the master ball tightly in his hand, his head turned towards the talking professors, almost as if paying attention, but his straying eyes betrayed his thoughts as he glanced back at his master ball. The ball was slightly warm, and seemed to emit a faint, but calm, aura, as if the creature was trying to reassure him of what's to come. Tom could almost feel the power of the Legendary inside the ball, the power of something great and unknown. The strange, static sound of the portal rang in his ears, and the wind blew cold on the mountain. Tom knew he should be surprised, or at least scared, that he was about to throw his sanity -- and possibly his life -- away for something that might not even succeed. He should be in awe of the portal, a rip in space, a hole to another dimension, hovering before him, something wonderful and horrible at the same time. He should at least be excited that he was holding a goddamn _Legendary_ in his hand, something trainers don't even dare to dream of.

Yet all he felt was a slight disinterest. Tom watched, his other hand feeling the smooth surface of the plain old pokeball on his belt, as the first trainers disappeared into the static. A few more followed, scared, determined, and one even seemed eager as she leapt whooping into the hole.

The pole -- a strange item from the other side -- felt heavy in his backpack as he followed the trainers before him, almost as if warning him to change his mind and stay in this world. The master ball was warm in his hand.

Tom stepped into the portal. The static was warm and soft, almost like a curtain of mist, and the world became chaos. A loud static roared in his ears as Tom felt himself falling, clutching the master ball close to his chest to keep it safe. Then, the noise abruptly stopped, the space lightened, and Tom found himself standing on a grassy field, a few more trainers lying or standing around him.

The master ball pulsed in his hand, waiting.


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 13, 2009)

Tala clenched the ball tightly. Her two Pokemon were safely in their own Pokeballs, leaving her holding the Master Ball with a faint look of disgust. But she couldn't be biased right now, not when she was about to jump into a hole that shouldn't even _exist_, knowing that there was a good chance she wouldn't return, or she'd go insane. When she was younger, she had been suicidal in a dramatic, overblown way that was doomed to failure. Now, she accepted that she might die without eagerness. She had nothing else to do - might as well jump in. 

"I'm sorry." she murmured to her Pokemon, waiting obediently to be released once she went through. They hardly deserved to be dragged into a new world, to have the risk of dying... But she couldn't do it without them, and she knew it, and they knew it. So, without a backward glance, she leaped through, face grim. For a moment, she was falling - and then she slowed down, which was nice, because she didn't want to smash her face in when she landed... But then she started falling again, and Tala could swear that the brass statue that was stashed in her backpack was dragging her down. Opening her eyes, she blinked as she saw green, and then...

_Thud_. The grass prickled, the short blades tickling her skin until she sat up and looked around. A few other people... One with a legendary Pokemon out - so she could release hers as well. Her regular Pokemon came first, though, red light fading to leave a Feraligatr and a Pidgeot, both looking around calmly. She smiled, relieved - she felt less stressed when they were with her. Leaning against Torrent and scratching at itchy spots on his hide, she released the Pokemon contained within the Master Ball and watched as the pixie appeared. "Azelf, huh..."


----------



## Sylph (Nov 13, 2009)

A large blue and white creature hovered in front of Halan, looking him uo and down before nodding in approval.

_"You will do nicely as well, Human"_

"The name is Halan. And yours?"

The Latios lowers his head and smiles a bit, a look of old wisdom in his eyes.

_"I am Atem."_

Halan rolls his shoulders and glances over his shoulder at the others that went through the portal. He noted that more have landed on their faces, one girl releasing her normal pokemon ate grass. He shakes his head and looks back at the Latios.

"Don't they have instincts."

_"Aye...Humans have lost those...well. Most humans anyways."_


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 13, 2009)

Fonsy made a soft 'oomph' sound as she lay on the ground, then a squeak as she felt something pulling her up by the waist.  She staggered on her feet for a moment, then turned and squeaked again as she found herself standing next to a very tall man who had just released a good-sized blue dragon.  She recognized it from pictures as a Latios, a Legendary... She fished the Master Ball form earlier out of her pocket and looked at it.  She had one too. Should she release it from the ball?

She looked around at her surroundings for a moment.  The grass underfoot was short and green and looked well-kept, though there was not a building or person besides the little group in sight.  The grassy field spread out for a long while, and behind them was what she assumed was some sort of river or stream, though it looked more like...static flowing like water, or something.  She frowned. 

Looking upwards a bit, she was a bit shocked to not see the portal hovering overhead. Instead there was a wide expanse of a purple tinged sky, parts of it every so often flickering and buzzing like a TV with bad reception.  A few large-ish chunks of rock were floating there too, high enough up that the wouldn't be able to reach them without flying.  She frowned again.

Turning her head, she saw something large looming up ahead of them, about a football field away.  It looked like a long grey stone wall, spreading from horizon to horizon.  There was a gap in the middle.

"...So what do we do now." She asked, squeezing the ball in her hand.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 13, 2009)

Flareth saw Azelf and Latios get released from their balls.

"I thought they were are cryptozoological and lies." she gasped, clutching the ball, "I guess I shall check what I have."

She had only seen legends in charcoal drawings in storybooks. They were often featured in fairy tales. When she stopped believing all those tales, the legends were marked also as false in her mind. She opened the Master Ball.

A pink-haired floating creature similar to Azelf appeared from the red light. 

_Hello, human._ the creature said, _I am Verity, a Mesprit. You seem surprised._

She let out an audible laugh.

_So, this is this other realm?_ she said, _Looks not too much different, don't you agree, human._

"Yeah, it's really weird. I'd expect to see floating trees, caves that go nowhere, and pits of doom." Flareth said, "And my name's Flareth, by the way."


----------



## Sylph (Nov 13, 2009)

Halan turns to the girl he earlier lifted up, noting that she didn't open her ball yet. He folds his arms and follows her line of sight to the large object in the distance. He narrows his eyes, lifting his bag off the ground and looking through it at the supplies he brought.

_Food. Blanket. Book of words. Sketch book to record what I see. Master balls for captures._

He brushes his hand over one of the balls in his bag, a dark look in his eyes as he plans for one of these objects in the end. He then closes his bag and carries it over his shoulder.

"We move forward...at least. Once we release the legends from their orbs. The scientists did tell you young ones to do so. But it's up to you if you want to be safe."


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 13, 2009)

Tom scanned his eyes across the field. The grass was green, almost unnaturally so, and seemed to stretch on forever over the horizon and back again. The sky was blue but purple at the same time, and bits of it fizzled and crackled as if it was alive. Most trainers were lying on the ground, but a few had stood up and, hovering beside them were some strange creatures -- the legendaries. The humans and legends chatted amongst themselves, their voice light and fading in this strange dimension.

It was almost like a dream, Tom noted absentmindedly. The master ball glowed warm in his hands. A soft click, a small burst of light, and his attention was once again diverted -- this time, to the strange creature hovering in front of him.  

_Hello, _it said, hovering gently in the air. It red wings flapped, once, twice, and the creature circled the boy, its amber eyes inspecting its new partner. _I am Tenshi. _ The creature's voice was soft and feminine. _Am I right to say that you know what I am, Hoenn boy?_

Latias, Tom's mouth formed the words, but his voice could not come out. Latias, the mystical dragon of Hoenn, said to only show itself -- herself -- to the most innocent people, the ones with no malicious intent. Latias, the female guardian of the Soul Dew, partner of Latios, he wanted to say, yet he could not. His head automatically whipped around, searching for the elusive blue form. 

The dragon chuckled lightly, her feathers shimmering in the not-light. _Don't worry, Aten is here._ Tom once again opened his mouth, but Tenshi seemed to know what he was thinking. _You give off a Hoenn vibe, kid. It's not hard to figure out. And --_ the Latias playfully tapped his head with a claw _I'm a psychic type, remember?_ 

Tom flinched, but calmed down, catching the form of a floating, blue dragon at the corner of his eye. Latios. Hoenn. 

How aptly that he got paired with a Hoenn legendary, Tom thought to himself. He found Latias looking at him expectantly. He started, suddenly realizing what he hasn't introduced himself yet. "... Call me Tom," he said lamely, fully knowing that the introduction was unnecessary, but felt as if he had to say it anyway.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 14, 2009)

Fonsy bit her lip. The man was right; she should let her Legendary out. She squeezed the ball again, thinking and chewing on her lip.  What if it was big? Pretty much all the others were pretty small, but you never knew with these things... She let go of her lip, since it was getting sore, and pointed the button away from the group, and let whatever was inside out. There was a burst of red light, and the Pokemon materialized before her.

It was _big_, almost three times larger than her, and rather dangerous looking.  A few black tentacle...things...were waving on it's back, and it had quite a few strange golden bits on it's mostly grey body.  It was looking down at them, and though she couldn't see it's mouth, she was sure it was smiling at them

"I am Shamballa." The creature boomed, voice very female sounding.

Fonsy gulped.


----------



## allitersonance (Nov 14, 2009)

With the help of Ilene's own weight, the strap of her bag was pulling at her shoulder, so Ilene finally sat up. "It's so much more fun when the restraints are crushing your shoulder bones," she commented. "But I was hoping gravity wouldn't be the same. I mean, this world should have completely different science-y law things."

"So what do we do now?" someone asked.

"Now see who we got." Ilene looked down at Sehnsucht, who was staring at the sky. "We have to, unless we want to start seeing things, but we should send 'em out in open space. There's some legendaries bigger than houses, I bet. Dunno about you guys, but if I wanted to be crushed I'd just provoke a snorlax. So, Sehnsucht..."

Sehnsucht proceeded to ignore her advice and tossed it in the direction of the person who'd asked the question. The master ball split open and spewed forth liquid light, which formed into a familiar shape.

"Oh, you have got to be kidding me."

Sehnsucht leapt up and caught the returning master ball deftly in his tail-hand.

"Not only do I get a psychic, but the most powerful one?" Ilene groaned, rubbing the muscle between her eyebrows. "God daaamn, maybe begging the sky does work after all. I want... I want a kangaskhan. Just materialising in front of me and willingly letting me catch it, through the randomness of, uh, quantum physics."

Mewtwo gave her a cool stare and didn't say a word, although she felt _something_, like a slight warm breeze, when he narrowed his eyes.

Something grabbed onto her wrist, and the master ball was forced back into her hand. Then Sehnsucht swung himself up and jumped toward the latios. He said something to do with flying and jumped as high as he could, trying to catch some part of the psychic dragon so he could ride on his back or head.

(( rrrgh. Let's pretend this happened before FMC's post. ))


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 14, 2009)

Tala stared dully at the blue pixie floating in front of her. "Azelf." she repeated. "I'm..."

_"Tala and these are your Pokemon that you no doubt want me to associate with."_ the voice cut in, rude and using a tone that Tala herself was all too familiar with. _"And you're from Johto and should be paying far more attention to where we are than your Pokemon, which I'm sure you fawn over too much already."_ She blinked, unable to formulate the equally rude response to this, and was completely cut off again as the legendary spun around. _"My name is Valor."_

Tala opened her mouth and then thought better of it, considering Valor seemed to gleefully taking advantage of the fact that it took more time for her to say something than for the pixie to project words into her mind. Ignoring Torrent's rumbling growl at this lack of respect shown on both sides, Tala shut up and looked around. Purple sky, floating rocks, odd stream-thing and a stone wall or whatever not too far away. Yes, this was definitely a different world. Ignoring the others - they were trainers, and she didn't want to talk to them anymore than neccessary - she dug out the statue and looked it over, while Azelf floated near her head, evidently unimpressed by her new companion. 

"Are you -"

_"No, I'm not going to let you talk, because everything you say will be redundant and unhelpful, so until then, save your breath."_


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Nov 14, 2009)

"I must be out of my mind"
Mina was staring up at the sky, if she heard anything the scientists said at this point it was about every fifth word.
"Oh wait.. hehehe" She chuckled under her breath. "Well I said if I spent one more quiet night at home I'd go crazy anyway, may as well take my chances... But Arceus if I don't feel like I'm in the tenth century without my Pokegear, Sigal where did you end up, nearly everyone's already in-"
As if on queue, a figure appeared on the horizon. It grew quickly into the purple figure of a Crobat, flying like a.. well, bat out of hell. Despite her speed, however, the humongous bat Pokemon slowed and glided in rather gracefully, landing softly at Mina's side. She had a curled slip of paper tied to one of her forewings, which Mina quickly untied and unrolled. She just smiled and shook her head, tucking the note carefully into her bag.
"She's as stubborn as always" Mina chuckled, softly scratching behind her Crobat's ear and staring off in the direction she had come from. "Sorry mum, but something's gotta give." Taking a moment to look directly into Sigal's large eyes, Mina addressed the Crobat with a suddenly serious tone. "Are you sure you want to come, Sig? You've heard the warnings..."
She didn't have to ask, though, Sigal staring right back with her own serious demeanour. Mina chuckled again. "You and Jade are just as stubborn as I am. It runs in this family, I swear."
She glared towards the portal as one more trainer had jumped through it. "Well, once more unto the brink. At least you get the comfortable ride." She quipped, pulling out a Pokeball from her bag and quickly recalling her Crobat. "Here goes..."
Mina took a running leap - suddenly everything was overwhelming. The static sound grew intense all around, and she could feel herself falling. She struggled to keep herself somewhat upright.. at least, she hoped, with no wind and no visuals besides the heavy static everything became quickly disorienting. She started to slow down.. it felt like she had jumped into a pool of honey, and then...
_Umpgh..._ With a thud, she hit the ground - upright and on her feet, but quickly buckling and falling forwards anyway, ending up with a face full of grass...


----------



## Flareth (Nov 15, 2009)

"Looks like everyone is arriving now." Flareth said, "Okay, I know I fell face-first, but does everyone have to copy me?"

She giggled slightly.

"Only kidding." Flareth said, "Man, I'm getting hot."

She took off her hoodie. Her shirt of all Pinky and the Brain glory was now visible.

_Man, this girl has style_ Verity chuckled.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 15, 2009)

Cassandra stared around nervously at the rest of the people. She only hoped she didn't hurt them when the meds wore off. She squeezed the Master Ball in her right hand tightly. Everyone was letting theirs out, so she might as well...

She pressed the button in the middle of the ball, and closed her eyes as the white light burst forth.

Then when she opened them, she jumped and backed away.

Standing there, staring at her, was a Darkrai. Her mother had told her bad things about Darkrai. She was taught to fear it, and fear it she did.

_"Human-"_ the voice, clearly masculine, cut off as the Pokemon saw Cassandra curled into a fetal position, writhe with fear. _"...Why are they always scared of me? Human! What makes you think I mean to cause you harm?"_

"Y-you'll give me nightmares... eternal nightmares..."

_"Oh... that damned human legend. It isn't as if I have control over it... I mean no harm, human. Stand up."_

Cassandra whimpered as she rose to her feet again. It was better this than be locked in an eternal bad dream.

_"I am Shinji. And if you do not mind my asking, what is your name...?"_

"C-Cassandra..."


----------



## Sylph (Nov 15, 2009)

Atem shakes his head when a flying monkey of sorts landed on him. He let out a annoyed breath and floated the monkey off of his head with his psychic powers. Halan shakes his head and hides his grin, looking off at the stone wall in the distance.

"Well...time to leave I guess. Not like we can go back now. Portal is gone...need to find another."

He looks at Atem, both beings nodding to each other and turn toward the direction they are to take. Halan glances at the other legends that have been released, lower his head as he say Atem's sister in greeting. He then spots the other sister.

_Ishvala...seems we've been joined with your sister...may you be safe until we reach you._

Halan closes his eyes and shakes his head a bit, a soft chuckle in his thorat. He walks past the small girl he picked up and patted her on the head, muttering a soft command of moving on before starting to walk toward the stone wall far off.

_"Is this wise, Halan."_

"No...but it will get them moving faster."


----------



## Flareth (Nov 15, 2009)

Flareth chased after him.

"Wait up! You are NOT gonna leave us here!" she screamed.

_Overreacting, much?_ Verity mumbled.

"I..." she said, "YES!"

She dug through her purse and pulled out her collapsable bike and started to ride after him.

"I'm gonna catch up to you now." she said.


----------



## allitersonance (Nov 15, 2009)

(( Latios is Ate*n*, moon-panther. Let's keep the confusion between ours minimal, shall we? (And by executive order, *bop*)

And I'm willing to believe collapsible bikes can fit in a backpack, but a purse? Especially if it's not the entire contents of the purse, but you have to dig through it? ))

Sehnsucht shrieked and flailed when he found himself hovering in mid-air, but not out of fear or unhappiness. He did whine a bit when he was let down, though, and tried to jump back up, though he failed this time.


"So," Ilene said, walking over to the mewtwo, "seems everyone else has a name. What's yours?"

The mewtwo (it was so weird thinking of him as _the_ mewtwo rather than Mewtwo, because was't there be only one?) held her gaze, and she found it difficult to look away. It made her uncomfortable, and her palms started to sweat.

_Atemu._

"Ha, interesting. Doesn't sound English. I'm Ilene Karl"--she had the sudden feeling that he knew that already, but she didn't know if he put it there, damn psychics were vague like that--"and I'm guessing you know my pokemon already, huh? You'd probably pluck it out of my mind anyway. So do you want me to tell you what I want, or are you going to just read it off my brain?"

Atemu just continued to stare, and no answer popped into her head this time.

"Okay, then." She lowered her voice. "Well, we were told that our pokemon were going to go insane, so it might've been better not to bring them. But we're supposed to be safe right? So you can protect one of us, but not all. I'd rather you protected everyone, but it wouldn't make sense if you could. That's fine, but... Sehnsucht can't go insane, okay? He's my partner, so he's not allowed to lose his mind, or he won't be _Sehnsucht_. If you can't extend protection to both of us, then just protect him. We've got enough humans to give orders where needed, and you're probably smart enough to give orders, too. And Sehnsucht knows how to think for himself. He's got a lot more physical skills than I do, and he knows what I want most of the time, so it's more useful for you if he's sane the entire time on this trip. I'll be fine for a while, since the insanity's progress is slow. Just protect him. Okay?"

Atemu's expression was probably the closest to annoyance and mild confusion it would get, but after a pause, he nodded. Ilene thought she felt something shift, but she wasn't certain. 

Atemu then lifted off the ground and flew after the latios and his trainer - which was the first time Ilene noticed  they were going anywhere. She quickly walked after them, with Sehnsucht leaping onto her shoulder just before she caught up to Atemu.

She then noticed the excitable girl riding a bike. "Hey, you can make bicycles out of thin air in this place? Can I have one?"


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 15, 2009)

Fonsy made a little squeaking sound as she looked around at all the legendaries, but was focused mainly on the giant Giratina in front of her.  The dragon type just lowered her head and smiled at the young girl, who swallowed hard.

"Okay Fonsy, she won't hurt you. Just...let's go!" She said, adding the last bit as she saw a few others running off.  She followed them, and Shamballa did as well, rising into the air and flying above Fonsy, body moving like a snake. 

When they reached the stone wall, Fonsy and Shamballa stopped a little bit in front of the gap.  The air seemed to shimmer there, like heat rising from the pavement. On ether side of the gap, on the stone, a large carving of sheet music loomed, with a three superimposed over it. Fonsy made a move to step through the gate.

But before she could even make it within a metre of the gate, a massive beast stepped through the shimmering air, materializing as if from thin air. The girl squeaked and ran back from the massive beast.

The creature was a good thirty feet long with three long necks, each tipped with a beaked reptilian head, and a cluster of wreathing tentacles making up a beard, and a third eye on each forehead.  It's limbs were long and thick, with three razor-sharp claws on each foot.  Three thick tentacle-like tails thrashed behind it. It roared, the middle head starting the call and the two others joining in soon after, then fell silent, staring down at the group with nine red eyes.


----------



## allitersonance (Nov 15, 2009)

"I found the answer first!" Ilene said quickly, so there would be no doubt she was first. "Someone has to play the music following the instruction-things on the rock. Someone got an instrument, right?"

Naturally, she only managed to say it because it was incredibly obvious. Atemu gave her a look that seemed to mean exactly that.

"Uh... the rest of us distract the thing so the music person can complete it, then?" Ilene reached for the two pokeballs on her belt, although her mind was on the master balls in her bag. She wondered if this was a new pokemon, at least in that it could be captured. Because if so, the master ball (probably) couldn't fail. Oh, but hopefully the music-thing wasn't needed to control the creature, because Ilene didn't even know what those sharp and flat note-things were.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 15, 2009)

(I was thinking that her purse was not one of those small ones, but one of those big designer ones. The size of a small suitcase, probably. If that doesn't work, I can change it to be one of those reusable bags you see as replacements for plastic bags in grocery stores. Not the paper ones. I hope you know what I'm getting at.)

Flareth stared at the carving. She felt a strange aura around it. She was studying it when she heard a squeak. She turned her head to see a massive beast and Fonsy running back.

"This may be the true form of a glitch." Flareth said excitedly, "Maybe we can communicate with it. Glitches and Pokemon may not be so different from each other."

She ran towards it.

"Hello. We aren't trying to hurt you." she said, "We are just passing through."

_Don't do this. You'll end up being killed._ Verity said.

Verity noticed that in Flareth's bag, there was a flute.

_Flareth, play the flute._ Verity said, hearing Ilene.

Flareth stepped back and started to play it. Her fingers collapsed onto the holes. She didn't know what she was even playing, just that it felt familiar.


----------



## Sylph (Nov 16, 2009)

Halan looks yo at the three-headed creature, pulling his bag off of his shoulder and opens it. He looks through it and fishes out the old battered book that the woman was holding out to them. He pulls the old journal out and opens the pages in the book. He growls under his breath as he goes through old drawings of creatures to look for the one that matched this creature. When he finally found the page, he let out a audible grunt for the others to pay attention.

"Muirigon. An ancient creature that guards the first doorway of this strange place. I almost didn't make it past this thing, but thankfully, I had that one thing from my own world that soothed the beast. I can't remember how many times I played that song to make all three heads sleep, but I will never forget what happened each time I missed a note. It will haunt my dreams how close I came to being eaten with each wrong note. This beast is just cranky I think."

He looks up from the book and glances at the ones before him.

"..This...is not hard to understand...but may not be easy to do..."


----------



## allitersonance (Nov 16, 2009)

"Good thing she's probably only missing all of the notes, then," Ilene said, hand frozen with the two pokeballs. She didn't know whether to send them out, since they'd have a little bit of protection inside the pokeballs... and they'd probably only have to fight if they didn't have someone with musical knowledge in the group.

She didn't know much about music, but she'd figured some time ago that notes higher up on the bars were higher in pitch; even if she was wrong, they'd be consistent in going lower. The music played was not following the pattern seen on the stone tablet. Maybe there was an actual tune, but it wasn't the right one... probably because the girl wasn't reading off the tablet.

"Can I be the first to say it? Again?" Ilene paused, as if waiting for permission, but it was probably just for dramatic effect. "Oh, crap."


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 16, 2009)

_Well, what are you waiting for? Let's get moving._ Tenshi cooed and darted forwards, and Tom raced to catch up to the Latias. Tom was still in shock -- a Latias was the last Pokemon he had expected to receive and -- 

Tom had no time to finish his thought. The wall loomed up at him, and the creature -- a horrible thing with three heads and tentacles and glowing, evil red eyes. The few trainers who arrived at the gate before he did seemed to be in shock -- besides one, who seems all to eager to point out that somebody needs to play some music as written on the huge rock behind the creature. 

_Well, it seems like we're pretty useless right now,_ Tenshi noted, then continued explaining at Tom's confused look. _Might as well as rest a bit -- that girl's got the flute, you see._

The Latias, was, of course, right. Tom fell to the back of the group, looking at the creature. It looked pretty scary, with all its wriggling tentacles, but there's a _Giratina _floating around behind another trainer as well as a Darkrai, and Tom decided that it probably wasn't that bad.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 16, 2009)

Just as soon as Cassandra wandered up to the rest, last as she hadn't felt like running, she stepped back. She _really_ hoped she wasn't the only one who saw this thing. She really, _really_ hoped this wasn't a hallucination.

But... everyone else seemed to be reacting to it, which made her feel better. Except not. She still had a Darkrai tailing her and that... that _thing_ was still there. What had the man said its name was?

Well it seemed like she was pretty useless right now, since they said it was a puzzle for a flute, not a music box.

_"Well, they don't seem to be doing very well, do they?"_ Shinji asked from behind her, making her jump. She didn't answer.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 16, 2009)

"Right, the tablet." Flareth said, racing to it.

She started to read off of it. When she got the tune in her head, she began to play it. After the first time, she played it three more times.

_I hope that'll be enough._ Verity said, _And that you didn't screw it up._


----------



## Chaon (Nov 16, 2009)

Sun was hesitant. Very hesitant. Almost scared even. He had watched the others go in, but didn't really trust the portal-thing. Gripping the Master ball tight, he jumped into the portal. He had never felt anything like that before. He lacked the creative knowledge to describe it, so the only word he put to it was: unpleasant. He smacked his face on the ground as it came up to meet him. He looked up to see the others walking away from him, with their legendaries out. "Hey, wait," he cried, "I'm coming!" He then began to run after them.


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 16, 2009)

Tala scowled as the others began to walk off and... followed them, if only because her legendary had already floated off in their direction and was berating her for not hurrying up so they could get this over with. 

_"Come on, you need to see and hear this, or do you want to stay until you die?"_ the other chided, and she relucantly walked after them, catching up as the tall boy decided to read out an entry about the creature. A flute, huh... Well, she had no use here, and she stolidly did... nothing, going back to scratching Torrent's hide gently while Talon ruffled his feathers, awaiting his turn at the cuddlefest. The fact that she was barely paying attention to the three-headed creature meant that she also barely noticed the girl with the flute until... she played it. Joy. However, the boy who just ran towards them was given a glower and a gesture to be quiet, lest the girl with the flute mess up because she was surprised.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 23, 2009)

At the first hint of music, the massive Muirigon started to clam slightly, the heads drooping a bit and the eyes looking heavy...but then, a wrong note.  The beast snapped it's eyes open and roared again, thick strands of drool running down from it's beaks, and claws sinking into the soil under their feet. The middle head lashed out and the beak drove into the dirt mere feet from the small group, making Fonsy shriek and recoil in fear, almost running into Halan.

"Oh god I think it's mad!" She squeaked, scrambling back a around and behind Halan.

The monster roared again, slamming a foot to the earth as Flareth moved towards the tablet, then another, it's huge body now looming directly over the girl.  Nine red eyes glared down at her, the monster drooling and glaring down at her, as if daring her to play again.  

Overhead, Shamballa made a noise of dissatisfaction, but made no move to help.

"Do not fear; she won't attack just yet. Just be brave and you will make it through alive." She said in a soft, low voice.


----------



## Sylph (Nov 23, 2009)

Halan stays his ground as the monster stomps on the ground and roars at the sour note. He glances over his shoulder at the small girl that hid there. Carefully, he snakes a arm around his waist and gives her a slight squeeze to help her calm down.

"Do as the Giratina says. Wait and see."

_'Though that may be true...we still must be on guard.'_

Halan glances at Aten, nodding in agreement. His pale blue eyes rest on the back of the girl with the flute at the tablet.

"Steady goes..."


----------



## Flareth (Nov 23, 2009)

"Eep!" Flareth shrieked, "Calm down....."

She started to play the notes on the tablet. Good thing she had at least some experience with musical instruments.

_Please tell me I did it right this time...._ she thought, _I don't want us to die because I had an idiot moment...._

She started to sweat.

_Please tell me I did it right..._


----------



## allitersonance (Nov 23, 2009)

It looked like they didn't have to fight, then, so Ilene clipped the balls back to her belt. Still, she didn't entirely trust the girl to play it right - it wasn't all that likely Flareth would suddenly gain the ability to play it perfectly when she hadn't displayed much in the way of skill before. After all, unless one was a master at it, there should be hesitations and mistakes when reading the music of a new song.

Just to be sure, Ilene stepped close behind Atemu. He glanced at her and made something like a quite snort, but said nothing.

"We have anyone better here?" she asked. "Or, you know, a psychic that can take control of her mind? I'd rather not die at the first challenge."

Sehnsucht agreed loudly.

"Although," she commented, "that thing obviously isn't very serious about attacking us, or Flutey would be gone by now. It's just trying to threaten and scare us... which is working."


----------



## Chaon (Nov 23, 2009)

Sun wasn't impressed. Everyone looked either transfixed or sleepy because of the stupid music. "Jeez you guys are losers. If we came to this stinking place to listen to music. I don't know about you idiots, but I'm not waiting for my pokemon to go insane just 'cause you idiots wanna hear someone play a stupid flute." Sun looked at the Master Ball carefully. Everyone else had their legendaries out, and he didn't want to feel left out. He released the pokemon from its ball and smiled. "Why hello there," he said in a smug tone. It was a massive dragon more than twenty feet tall, and grey. The dragon known as Rayquaza. "So what's your name then?" The dragon did not look happy.

"Really? This is the best I get? Some punk who thinks he deserves to know my name?" Sun's eyebrows lowered.

"Listen pal, I don't know who you think you are, but if you're shiny highness doesn't like it, you've got no one to complain to, so shut up and do what I say, and things will be just fine between us." It was the Rayquaza's turn to get angry.

"Who do I think I am? I think I'm someone who could squash you flat at any moment, and if you'd prefer to test that theory I'd be glad to try. I don't take orders from anyone."

"Oh please, if you really wanted to squash me you'd do so right away and not stand here arguing with me."

"As if I'd soil my beautiful scales with the grease on your pale skin."

"You know what, I don't think I like you. Get back in the ball where you belong, and I'll let you know if I feel like being forgiving." Before the Rayquaza could protest, Sun returned him to the Master Ball.


----------

